# Give GW some love!!!



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

So before all the rage start all over again about the new rules..(and we know its going to happen)..i want to get in first and congratulate GW for the efforts good or bad they have made in the last year.
Clearly there has been a change at the helm and GW has shifted in to high gear.. we have had more codex's and model releases faster than before..and before you start bitching about money grabbing etc..they are a company and we live in a user pays society so shut up!.

now where was i.....oh yeah...looking over the rumor releases and the leaks that are staring to come out i like the direction the GW is going...it feels like they are making a definite split in the game..so those that want to be dick heads can go play with other dick heads..and those that actually wish to enjoy the game can also do so. i personally thinks this is a great idea.

The new objective is a great idea as it stops the whole..oh i got first turn first blood i win,,type thing.
yes there will be things we all dont like but before you rage and ..i quit blah de blah rubbish...take it in its entirety..if it makes the game more enjoyable FOR ALL OVERALL then that's the best result..


so i say give GW some love for trying to make us happy...
so from the fatmantis in CHINA i say well done!!!!:gimmefive:


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Well said... Now all I need is a new codex for dark eldar and blood angels and I will be set?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

fatmantis said:


> they are a company and we live in a user pays society


Very true to both statements, but why should they get my thanks when they have my $?, isn't the $ enough?

Just some food for thought.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> Very true to both statements, but why should they get my thanks when they have my $?, isn't the $ enough?
> 
> Just some food for thought.


see this is exactly whats wrong with the world today....is it really so hard to say thanks?..or are we such a stuck up race that ...hey you got my money...give me more....more is never enough...it just makes us more greedy and unsatisfied...

dinner is served...:laugh:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Neeeed moooore braaaaains!

*edit*

Well there was a youtube video but it wasn't working properly...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

fatmantis said:


> see this is exactly whats wrong with the world today....is it really so hard to say thanks?..or are we such a stuck up race that ...hey you got my money...give me more....more is never enough...it just makes us more greedy and unsatisfied...


Ah because that's how capitalism works? Is it really that hard to proof read a codex so that a FAQ isn't needed the day after a release? I'm not saying "Give me more?" I'm saying I paid for a product, that should be enough, here is x amount of money (which is what you asked for) now give me the product. Where does it say on the price tag they want some kind words as well? When was the last time GW sent out a letter to everybody thanking them for being awesome costumers? From where am I sitting their legal team seems to spend it's time doing the opposite and coming up with new ways of turning people off the game all in the name of "protecting it".

Either GW are a "company" and their pricing and business strategies are "justified" because they need to make a profit or it is a charity and deserves us to cut them some slack. So which one is it? Because it can't be both in my books. I don't spend time with this hobby because I want to "help" GW and GW doesn't supply these products out of the goodness of their own heart because of some sense of generosity to the people of this earth.

Personally I'm not a fan of many of GW's recent decisions/releases. A lot of their "recent" releases I don't personally find appealing (the Centurions, the Helldrake, the Storm Eagle, The Dreadknight, The Sister of the Thorn etc), there are some that I do (The Wild Riders, the Knight, a lot of FW's releases I love) so what should I do ring them up and say "Oh thank you so much for putting out these lovely kits. No I buy the ones I like and don't buy the ones I don't. So why should I be "thankful" for something I don't think is working well. I don't "play" the game because it frankly it's a confusing mess of half thought out ideas that aren't play tested fully. If I'm going to commit to paying 200+ dollars for some rules then I want them to be well thought and out and checked, I don't want to have sit down and go through and double check everything and do a whole lot of home fixes for things. I would rather spend that time coming up with fluff for a background to the campaign,as it stands it's too much effort on top of too much money and there are only so many hours in the day. I'm not trying to be a cunt and throw dinner back in your face but I also don't like being fed some half baked bullshit dressed as a pie. As soon as you have something that is based upon personal taste (as this entire hobby is at the end of the day) then you will have people disagreeing over things. Saying everybody should be "thankful" for something like this is just asking for trouble. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> Ah because that's how capitalism works? Is it really that hard to proof read a codex so that a FAQ isn't needed the day after a release? I'm not saying "Give me more?" I'm saying I paid for a product, that should be enough, here is x amount of money (which is what you asked for) now give me the product. Where does it say on the price tag they want some kind words as well? When was the last time GW sent out a letter to everybody thanking them for being awesome costumers? From where am I sitting their legal team seems to spend it's time doing the opposite and coming up with new ways of turning people off the game all in the name of "protecting it".
> 
> Either GW are a "company" and their pricing and business strategies are "justified" because they need to make a profit or it is a charity and deserves us to cut them some slack. So which one is it? Because it can't be both in my books. I don't spend time with this hobby because I want to "help" GW and GW doesn't supply these products out of the goodness of their own heart because of some sense of generosity to the people of this earth.
> 
> Personally I'm not a fan of many of GW's recent decisions/releases. A lot of their "recent" releases I don't personally find appealing (the Centurions, the Helldrake, the Storm Eagle, The Dreadknight, The Sister of the Thorn etc), there are some that I do (The Wild Riders, the Knight, a lot of FW's releases I love) so what should I do ring them up and say "Oh thank you so much for putting out these lovely kits. No I buy the ones I like and don't buy the ones I don't. So why should I be "thankful" for something I don't think is working well. I don't "play" the game because it frankly it's a confusing mess of half thought out ideas that aren't play tested fully. If I'm going to commit to paying 200+ dollars for some rules then I want them to be well thought and out and checked, I don't want to have sit down and go through and double check everything and do a whole lot of home fixes for things. I would rather spend that time coming up with fluff for a background to the campaign,as it stands it's too much effort on top of too much money and there are only so many hours in the day. I'm not trying to be a cunt and throw dinner back in your face but I also don't like being fed some half baked bullshit dressed as a pie. As soon as you have something that is based upon personal taste (as this entire hobby is at the end of the day) then you will have people disagreeing over things. Saying everybody should be "thankful" for something like this is just asking for trouble. That's just my opinion though.


i never said anything about capitalism..and i never said everybody should thank them..i as is my right was expressing my appreciation for their attempts at what they do..good or bad. we live in a world were we only ever hear the bad things we do..never the good.

people like you who automatically jump on the high horse because they think the world owes then something is what is ruining the world...it is your right to your opinion...but at the end of the day..as Ive stated many many times if you don't like gw don't play, don't buy, don't complain.

but no matter what your belief you cannot...and i stress cannot condemn a company for their wrong doings and then buy their product anyway..that just makes you a hypocrite.

P.s..on heresy there is simply too much negativity...this was suppose to be a light happy thread..maybe i should have stated that...:victory:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

When have I ever said the world or GW owes me anything? They don't owe me anything, just like I don't owe them anything after I have paid my money to them in exchange for a product. I don't have to "like" GW to buy things off them. I don't like the mechanic who fixes my motorbike, he's a rude wanker frankly, he does however do a good job. I have to like a certain part of their product but I don't have to like everything about them to engage with them.

How is saying "I don't like X from GW so I'm not going to buy X but I do like Y so am I going to buy Y" make me a hypocrite exactly? I never said I don't like everything GW does, I have provided examples of stuff that GW does do that I like and I do support, hell there are two threads in the Project logs section with over 200 hundred replies each that are full of minis that GW has produced that I like so much that I.. shock and horror, went and bought and then spent hours painting. Lets see which one do you think GW care more about? Me saying thanks? or me buying their product?

However if that's all you want to hear I'll just leave this hear:


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> When have I ever said the world or GW owes me anything? They don't owe me anything, just like I don't owe them anything after I have paid my money to them in exchange for a product. I don't have to "like" GW to buy things off them. I don't like the mechanic who fixes my motorbike, he's a rude wanker frankly, he does however do a good job. I have to like a certain part of their product but I don't have to like everything about them to engage with them.
> 
> How is saying "I don't like X from GW so I'm not going to buy X but I do like Y so am I going to buy Y" make me a hypocrite exactly? I never said I don't like everything GW does, I have provided examples of stuff that GW does do that I like and I do support, hell there are two threads in the Project logs section with over 200 hundred replies each that are full of minis that GW has produced that I like so much that I.. shock and horror, went and bought and then spent hours painting. Lets see which one do you think GW care more about? Me saying thanks? or me buying their product?
> 
> However if that's all you want to hear I'll just leave this hear:


ho hum....id say you've successfully managed to kill this thread.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

i'm not going to say anything i just wanted plastic eldar in the stater set,


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't like GW, just as much as I don't like any large international corporation. The trouble with large corporations is that their main goal are not the customers, but the profits. Those two are unfortunately not exactly the same.
I sure can have some appreciation for people who work there, but I would never "give love" to a corporation.



fatmantis said:


> but no matter what your belief you cannot...and i stress cannot condemn a company for their wrong doings and then buy their product anyway..that just makes you a hypocrite.


By that logic, I would starve out, because I would refuse to support food industry. It does not mean that you have to appreciate a company in order to benefit from its products. All you need to is like their products enough to decide to buy them and yeah, I like most of the stuff that Games Worskhop makes, so I buy from it.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Keen4e said:


> The trouble with large corporations is that their main goal are not the customers, but the profits. Those two are unfortunately not exactly the same.
> I sure can have some appreciation for people who work there, but I would never "give love" to a corporation.


That is the goal with any size company, regardless of tinfoilhat theories. Any company who claim differently is lying through their teeth, trying to get the customers approval, so they can get more traction and thus more profit. Any consumer who thinks there's any difference between a small company and a large corporation on this front is not only fooling himself, but giving a unbalanced view on the market itself.

I approve of the message you're trying to get through @fatmantis. There's way too much negativity towards GW in general, no matter what they do. I will, for one, show them some love as I really like the approach they are taking to their products, their strategy and the overall way they're handling their games right now.

Keep at it :good:


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> That is the goal with any size company, regardless of tinfoilhat theories. Any company who claim differently is lying through their teeth, trying to get the customers approval, so they can get more traction and thus more profit. Any consumer who thinks there's any difference between a small company and a large corporation on this front is not only fooling himself, but giving a unbalanced view on the market itself.
> 
> I approve of the message you're trying to get through @fatmantis. There's way too much negativity towards GW in general, no matter what they do. I will, for one, show them some love as I really like the approach they are taking to their products, their strategy and the overall way they're handling their games right now.
> 
> Keep at it :good:


thanks man...you know its funny the question is often asked why postings are down...
and this is a prime example...nobody can make a simple gesture without people jumping on about capitalism and gw sucks..blah blah blah...it would be nice if people could just take the hobby..YES HOBBY as is is the good the bad and the expense..and just share...but all the social media sites are the same...just a place to complain...its such a shame...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Done. Sent them a used condom in the post.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Vaz said:


> Sent them a used condom in the post.


He said love, not scars for life!


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> That is the goal with any size company, regardless of tinfoilhat theories. Any company who claim differently is lying through their teeth, trying to get the customers approval, so they can get more traction and thus more profit. Any consumer who thinks there's any difference between a small company and a large corporation on this front is not only fooling himself, but giving a unbalanced view on the market itself.


Sure it is, but corporations do have the means to get away with it without appealing enough to people.
I'm not a big fan of small companies either(or free market in general for that matter), but at least they don't exactly have the means to be as aggressive as large companies are.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

Keen4e said:


> Sure it is, but corporations do have the means to get away with it without appealing enough to people.
> I'm not a big fan of small companies either(or free market in general for that matter), but at least they don't exactly have the means to be as aggressive as large companies are.


OMG do you realize how wired that sounds??? you dont like big companies you dont like small companies..so how in the hell do you survive in this world? live in the sticks? gone bush? of the land?
this really was suppose to be a thread about the love of a hobby..not about capitalism or corporations..what is wrong with you people!!! are you all that sinical and jaded just because something costs money and im might not be 100% what you want?? considering you have the choice...thats really really sad


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Like, ohmygaaawwwwddd, you are, like, soooo silly.

Yes, you are coming across like someone out of White Chicks, fatmantis.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Yet another thread derailed 
@Jacobite has his own opinion of GW and does have a point in that he spends money with GW and that should be enough. 

I personally don't conform to this view but also see little point in making 'GW we love you!' posts, as they just descend into bitch fests. I do love a majority of what has been made and I'm really looking forward to the new edition. But then again I enjoy all aspects of the hobby and have plenty of opponents who play the for the same reason I play, to have fun with toy soldiers.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

humakt said:


> Yet another thread derailed
> @Jacobite has his own opinion of GW and does have a point in that he spends money with GW and that should be enough.
> 
> I personally don't conform to this view but also see little point in making 'GW we love you!' posts, as they just descend into bitch fests. I do love a majority of what has been made and I'm really looking forward to the new edition. But then again I enjoy all aspects of the hobby and have plenty of opponents who play the for the same reason I play, to have fun with toy soldiers.


what doesn't end up in bitch fits on this site...??? it really does seem that the only threads that do well are the ones where people can get up on their soap box and throw a hissy fit....and yet the mods wonder why people dont post...this just makes me question what or if i should post again...it was just supposed to be something light-hearted..but derailed because of capitalism?? wow.......

im really starting to see why so many great members in the past have left.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

haha wow I just got some popcorn and I am enjoying this thread...Please continue!


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Like, ohmygaaawwwwddd, you are, like, soooo silly.
> 
> Yes, you are coming across like someone out of White Chicks, fatmantis.


really?..thats what you get out of this? 
jolly good then...


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, you do sound a bit "Yay! Let's all hold hands and thank our corporation masters!" lol This is the forum that ridicules virgins...Don't take it personally.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm enjoying this thread. I went to bed when it only had one reply, but after 10 hours(I'm on exam leave and loving it) it now has 3 pages worth. My only question though... When did heresy become this active?.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Nacho libre said:


> I'm enjoying this thread. I went to bed when it only had one reply, but after 10 hours(I'm on exam leave and loving it) it now has 3 pages worth. My only question though... When did heresy become this active.



Quite the paradox that the common Hobby threads are quite cold but as son as a thread opens up where you can vomit all the bitching you have on the creators of out hobby then it it high life! You could think no one realy likes warhammer at all cause people seem to forget one important thing, no GW=no Warhammer.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

fatmantis said:


> are you all that cynical and jaded just because something costs money and it might not be 100% what you want?? considering you have the choice...thats really really sad


Yes.

This is the internet, where everyone pretends they're an asshole. If you want positivity, go out and meet real people instead of coming to this shit-pit of modern society.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

An oldie but a goodie:










That comic is responsible for adding "shitcock" to my vocabulary. Such a good'n.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

venomlust said:


> An oldie but a goodie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That made my day. Thanks mate.:laugh:


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

fatmantis said:


> OMG do you realize how wired that sounds??? you dont like big companies you dont like small companies..so how in the hell do you survive in this world? live in the sticks? gone bush? of the land?
> this really was suppose to be a thread about the love of a hobby..not about capitalism or corporations..what is wrong with you people!!! are you all that sinical and jaded just because something costs money and im might not be 100% what you want?? considering you have the choice...thats really really sad


Chill out man. No need to be angry at me.

To explain: you don't have to like something to benefit from it. For example a lot of people don't like going to work, but are happy to do so for salary. Or people generally don't like living a healthy lifestyle (eating low fat, exercising etc...), but do so to be healthy. I could go on telling you why I don't like capitalism, even though I recognize it's usefulness, but I don't think that's what you want to hear.

If you want to hear some praise, here it is: I don't like Games Workshop per se, but I like their products. Wh40K is a great universe, I generally appreciate most of the rules they make, their models usually look great, and although the prices are way too high, the hobby is fun enough for me to pay for it.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Keen4e said:


> If you want to hear some praise, here it is: I don't like Games Workshop per se, but I like their products. Wh40K is a great universe, I generally appreciate most of the rules they make, their models usually look great, and although the prices are way too high, the hobby is fun enough for me to pay for it.


Sounds like a whole lot of us, actually. Well said.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Am I the only one who doesn't think 40k is really overpriced? It's overpriced, sure, but not to the astronomical degree that some people would have you believe. A plastic Venerable Dreadnought with a bunch of options, posability, easy convertibility and detailed writing all over his boxy hull would set you back less than a big, metal, one-pose one-loadout steampunk robot from Privateer Press.

Yeah, the prices are high, but the product is really good.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I am actually pretty happy with the way things are going with GW as far as amount of new models and quality of new models so my hate for them has subsided. I still think flyers were the worst thing in the world to bring into a regular game and should have made them APOC only or escalation but that is just my opinion and GW could give two willie wanks less about it. I am still waiting till the new rule book comes out to see if I like it. But I am hopeful that GW keeps going in the new direction and keeps making good quality models.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Most people are either really pissed off or mildly pleased with GW. People who are mildly pleased aren't that motivated to talk about it. I'm annoyed at some prices ( dire avengers) and rules (Autarchs and aspect powers) but overall I'm fine with everything. 40k is a fun evening every week or two for me.


----------



## DeathGlam (Apr 17, 2014)

MidnightSun said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't think 40k is really overpriced? It's overpriced, sure, but not to the astronomical degree that some people would have you believe. A plastic Venerable Dreadnought with a bunch of options, posability, easy convertibility and detailed writing all over his boxy hull would set you back less than a big, metal, one-pose one-loadout steampunk robot from Privateer Press.
> 
> Yeah, the prices are high, but the product is really good.


I agree, i have many other hobbies that cost me much more for a lot less enjoyment then i will get from that miniature GW sells me, which i will spend hours building and painting before using it for the next x amount of years when gaming.

I wish GW was cheaper in the same way i wish beer was cheaper or the amount i spend on travel & tickets for Football (Soccer), my other main hobby.

I may not agree with everything GW does but it has given me a lot of good times and still does with it's games and created worlds, so for me personally, it is money well spent....................................well other then Dreadfleet.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

DeathGlam said:


> so for me personally, it is money well spent....................................well other then Dreadfleet.


Oh man, I forgot I have a copy of Dreadfleet kicking around. Nearly painted all of it, but I don't really see much point finishing it because, well, who'd want to play Dreadfleet?


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

I think GW is a good company. They have developed the best gaming system for miniatures and have the coolest models in the world (40k ones especially). 

I would rather collect and play historical miniatures, but the gaming systems and the models aren't as good (If GW would do one - I'd spend all of my money on it), also with 40k you can think up your own fluff and nobody can say that it isn't historically accurate. 

Sure the models are expensive and maybe overpriced, but it is overpriced in a good way. Because they are overpriced - they don't knock up the price every year because of inflation, but rather knock it up once they have developed better looking more variable models. 

Their customer service is good, a lot better than other companies. Their stores - the ones I've been in - have had good service. I went to one in London a year ago, just to look at models, the personel rather than selling - invited me to play and test the new rules. (I told them I hadn't played a game on the 6th ed yet) 

White Dwarf as a magazine isn't too bad of a price. I think they could charge more for it. Also it is a good communication tool for GW. 

The free Captain for orders over £60, was a nice touch. But even more impressed I am on the package deals, like Tyranid Swarm: Bought separately: £160 - package £105. That's a great deal! 

In all honesty GW is doing things well and their models are coolest in the world, for which reason I buy them even though they are pricy, but for the quality the price is to my opinion justified.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

venomlust said:


> That comic is responsible for adding "shitcock" to my vocabulary. Such a good'n.


Amazing(ly true).

In reference to the OP, GW has my eternal love for creating my favourite piece of Sc-Fi and providing me awesome models to paint and play with. They also have a fuck-ton of my money, so that's the only time you'll be hearing me tout the love handle. The things I dislike about this hobby are pretty much just people that take it way too seriously, like some employees at the local shop or fuckwads from the independent retailers that hate GW/who reside on the Interwebz.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Samules said:


> Most people are either really pissed off or mildly pleased with GW. People who are mildly pleased aren't that motivated to talk about it. I'm annoyed at some prices ( dire avengers) and rules (Autarchs and aspect powers) but overall I'm fine with everything. 40k is a fun evening every week or two for me.


Is this 'most people' on the internet or in real life? Because I've had vastly different experiences talking to real wargamers and internet peoples.


----------



## DeathGlam (Apr 17, 2014)

MidnightSun said:


> Oh man, I forgot I have a copy of Dreadfleet kicking around. Nearly painted all of it, but I don't really see much point finishing it because, well, who'd want to play Dreadfleet?


My copy is still as new, after my initial purchase and excited looking in the box.

I only rushed my purchase due to falling for the limited number advertising.

It's on my list of one day projects to look at but it does not fill me with much excitement right now.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

ntaw said:


> Amazing(ly true).
> 
> In reference to the OP, GW has my eternal love for creating my favourite piece of Sc-Fi and providing me awesome models to paint and play with. They also have a fuck-ton of my money, so that's the only time you'll be hearing me tout the love handle. The things I dislike about this hobby are pretty much just people that take it way too seriously, like some employees at the local shop or fuckwads from the independent retailers that hate GW/who reside on the Interwebz.


This. Except that i'd rather thank the original and certain current staff (and the novelists) for the fluff and game development, as opposed to thanking an *entire* corporation. 

I hear you about the fuckwads who take it too seriously, and sadly some of them seem to exist in the "real" world in my neck of the woods: It is a problem in my local 40k clubs as well as the local "independent club" (who play every other game except 40k). Actually, it's kind of driven me away from gaming recently as I just cannot stand the atmosphere when people are elitist about toy soldiers...Pretty pathetic actually. The internet is much worse though, a completely different mentality about 40k in general.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Straken's_Fist said:


> This. Except that i'd rather thank the original and certain current staff (and the novelists) for the fluff and game development, as opposed to thanking an *entire* corporation.
> 
> I hear you about the fuckwads who take it too seriously, and sadly some of them seem to exist in the "real" world in my neck of the woods: It is a problem in my local 40k clubs as well as the local "independent club" (who play every other game except 40k). Actually, it's kind of driven me away from gaming recently as I just cannot stand the atmosphere when people are elitist about toy soldiers...Pretty pathetic actually. The internet is much worse though, a completely different mentality about 40k in general.


Man I feel you. There is this neckbeard of Matt ward proportions at my local FLGS who went in a huff with me for mentioning assholetep as a joke.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> Is this 'most people' on the internet or in real life? Because I've had vastly different experiences talking to real wargamers and internet peoples.


I meant on this site specifically. I don't use any other sites and I only see 3 people who play Warhammer IRL regularly so I really wouldn't know.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

I can forgive GW for changing the name of the imperial guard.
I can even forgive them for having so much SM wank, at least it's toned down this codex.

What I can't forgive them for is changing the layout on their site.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Reaper45 said:


> What I can't forgive them for is changing the layout on their site.


It _is_ pretty lame.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Nacho libre said:


> Man I feel you. There is this neckbeard of Matt ward proportions at my local FLGS who went in a huff with me for mentioning assholetep as a joke.


I'm gonna admit I had to google "Assholtep" lol It came up with this: 

http://1d4chan.org/wiki/Assholetep

*Space Marine here;
Assholetep is such an asshole. Every time I'm purging the heretics and a battle brother dies and is all "Hey, don't worry, he can get back u- Oh wait" and winks and laughs all the way down the stasis chamber.
What an asshole.*

Oh I do like 1d4chan. haha 

Anyway yeah, you get people like this everywhere. I have learned I just have to try and tolerate them. It's not as if I have to play them anyway, as I don't do the tournament scene with 40k, so can pick and choose who I want to game with. But that all said, for the most part in "real life" most the people I have met and played approach 40k with a casual mindset and are friendly, sporting and good fun to play with. I have only ever come away from a game maybe a handful of times thinking "Wow that guy was a complete dick and I hated every minute of that!" (even if I won, I might add). So it aint as bad as I am making it out in all honesty (there is always going to be 1 or 2 dicks, in everything in life, not just gaming)...
Actually, I think gaming clubs are really quite good at naturally regulating themselves and isolating the dicks; This is why I don't get why the internet is having a big fucking spaz out about the "Unbounded" rumours: No, no one is going to bring an army of Riptides, tell me a club where that would happen.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Straken's_Fist said:


> I'm gonna admit I had to google "Assholtep" lol It came up with this:
> 
> http://1d4chan.org/wiki/Assholetep
> 
> ...


In the end people are like assholes, everybody has one and some of them may be shitty.:grin:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

I am thankful for GW giving me a better CSM codex & Models - actually just about every model (besides the ones that are left overs from 3rd ed) is amazing.

Not looking forward to the release of 7th, I had just finally gotten back into wanting to buy new models and start painting again...now any interest in wanting to do so has been crushed.

I personally am not a fan of the rapid codex/supplement releases (shocking I know) but with only having a week or so heads up really puts me off of wanting to even try to buy the items.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Fallen said:


> but with only having a week or so heads up really puts me off of wanting to even try to buy the items


I feel like the rumours for 7th started some time ago, but I feel you on that. This edition had better stick around for a couple years.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I have always been very positive about GW and i remain so, but im also quite a positive person in general, i try to see the lighter side of things and be as optimistic as its possible to be, i also dont ever take anything GW does personally(because it isnt) even though many of its actions effect me directly and more than most, I actually agree with jacobites sentiments for the most part, they have my money, and really i wish more people would start to look at GW that way, in my opinion too many people look at GW as more than a retailer, or they place expectations on GW that they wouldnt place on any other retailer, ironically we should want GWs survival and success to continue even if that means paying more than we want to at the till so we can continue to enjoy the hobby in the future, but the first comment people make when asked how to improve GW is reduce the prices accross the entire range by a third which would effectively kill the company, and yet when ever GW offers a genuine saving it never gets a mention on this forum. 
anyway things im thankful for and i think we all should be.
much faster update of codex/army books
weekly WD 
more plastic kits,less metal and resin
Horus Heresy from FW
Ebooks and I books
No significant price increases for nearly two years
and some really nice minis worth mentioning
imperial Knight
Wraithknight
Tempestus Scions
Wood Elf Treeman


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

This has turned into a much more positive thread. There is something I wish GW would do, and it does involve us spending more money. That is do some merchandise! I would pay for some Chapter emblazoned goodies or some of the bulldog licensed stuff they did many years ago.

I managed to get a FW Ironhands mug this year, and its awesome. Nothing like drinking a cup of coffee from a mug with 'The Flesh is Weak' and the Iron hand icon emblazoned on it. I feel GW are missing massively from all us nerds who like to show off our hobby.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> ...they have my money, and really i wish more people would start to look at GW that way, in my opinion too many people look at GW as more than a retailer, or they place expectations on GW that they wouldnt place on any other retailer...


maybe because I am from America and until...last year i think...the closest GW store was in chicago (the one that came here is terrible, but IMO 1man stores can NEVER succeed so there is not much I have against the store itself), and so I would assume that my opinion is more widely shared with other Americans than perhaps people from the UK, or elsewhere. But my main view of GW is not of "retailer" but instead of a "games developer" similar to Rockstar games, THQ (Defunct I know), Blizzard, Hasbro...

I find that if GW wishes to continue to see themselves as a model making company first, rules company second, then I will likely no longer care about what rule set I will play, or by what company designed it. This I fear is what will "kill" the 40k community as we know it. What I see for the future would be very similar to what has happened to the D&D group - a massive rejection of the GWs ruleset, and then everyone plays with something different; and once that happens then GW WILL be only a model company in effect, and I will doubt that it will survive as we know it when it happens...However Forge World may or may not be able to separate itself enough to survive and potentially thrive.

I do not "deal" with GW retail, unless I need to order something online or if I find some issue with their product.

What I DO "deal" with GW all the time with is with their product, and honestly outside of their model lines I find them lacking with what I am paying. If GTA 5 was released with half of the "bugs" that were around when 6th was released, or when the DA book was dropped - all hell would break loose with Rockstar's image with the (video) gaming community.

I think it is pretty "safe" to agree that GW has done little to nothing to help them look better with their fans, and our greater community, for the duration of 6th edition. (No I am not counting Forge World in this, since they are treated "separately" from the rest of the community) So with 7th on the horizon, I am in a "wait n see" mode for how the community, both local and globally, speak of the new edition (ignoring the 'THIS IS THE MOST TERRIBLE THING EVER' crap that is sure to follow) and hopefully it peaks my interest enough to make it worth as an investment for me. I will probably never leave the community, but the game tables will likely continue to see a lack of my models seeing the field for the foreseeable future.

End Wall of DEATH TEXT...now time for some sleep.

Hopefully everything makes sense here, and I am not trying to pick a fight with anyone.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Not all one man stores are failures, take gw Stirling for example. They are booming.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Fallen said:


> I find that if GW wishes to continue to see themselves as a model making company first, rules company second, then I will likely no longer care about what rule set I will play, or by what company designed it. This I fear is what will "kill" the 40k community as we know it. What I see for the future would be very similar to what has happened to the D&D group - a massive rejection of the GWs ruleset, and then everyone plays with something different; and once that happens then GW WILL be only a model company in effect, and I will doubt that it will survive as we know it when it happens...However Forge World may or may not be able to separate itself enough to survive and potentially thrive.


I don't think this will happen. A majority of people I play with like 6th edition, and I hear a lot of positivity from the proposed 7th edition changes. What is probably true is 6th and mostly likely 7th are not suited to competition play. This has been commented on a lot by internet dwellers and has been seen as a deliberate move by GW. I go to a lot of events and I am happy with this, but then again I go to get a lot of games in and not to win.



Fallen said:


> What I DO "deal" with GW all the time with is with their product, and honestly outside of their model lines I find them lacking with what I am paying. If GTA 5 was released with half of the "bugs" that were around when 6th was released, or when the DA book was dropped - all hell would break loose with Rockstar's image with the (video) gaming community.


What do you mean by bugs? 6th ed (as with all editions) had some ambiguity but it was certainly better than 4th and 5th with regard to clarity.



Fallen said:


> I think it is pretty "safe" to agree that GW has done little to nothing to help them look better with their fans, and our greater community, for the duration of 6th edition.


Not sure about this either. I see GW being very positive in the last year or so with PR side of things. More digital content, data slates, opening up of the rules with expansions. In fact I love how varied games can now be. The new Kill team for instance has been a blast for fun games and only take 30 minutes to play. Some things have not been great, such as D weapon introduction, but this looks to be addressed in 7th if the rumours are true. So some things we will have to wait and see.



Fallen said:


> Hopefully everything makes sense here, and I am not trying to pick a fight with anyone.


No fight picked :good:


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

One man stores seem to succeed or fail based on the particular person. My old store was a 1 man and that place is about the size of a living room, with a foot cut off on each side by product shelves, but Chris kept that place full. I regularly saw 15-20 people in there all day. People had to make reservations to use the game tables it was so busy. (this is GW Portola Plaza in California BTW)


----------



## DeathGlam (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah my former local one man store(i still go back to the area to visit family) is doing just fine but then it is run by a true veteran hobbyist which i think helps, he knows what he is doing.

He tends to be excited about the latest releases but you can have a decent conversation with him and he does not try to pressure you in to the latest purchase, lets you get on with what you actually came in to buy.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

humakt said:


> There is something I wish GW would do, and it does involve us spending more money. That is do some merchandise! I would pay for some Chapter emblazoned goodies or some of the bulldog licensed stuff they did many years ago.
> 
> I managed to get a FW Ironhands mug this year, and its awesome. Nothing like drinking a cup of coffee from a mug with 'The Flesh is Weak' and the Iron hand icon emblazoned on it. I feel GW are missing massively from all us nerds who like to show off our hobby.


I agree with this 100% I would love to see them merchandise a lot of stuff. mugs, T-shirts and other things. I got me an ork shirt years ago at a golden demon and I wear that thing religiously. I would love to have more stuff like that to show off my fanboy. Hopefully the stuff from FW is a test run with more stuff to come for other armies. :good:


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

morfangdakka said:


> I agree with this 100% I would love to see them merchandise a lot of stuff. mugs, T-shirts and other things. I got me an ork shirt years ago at a golden demon and I wear that thing religiously. I would love to have more stuff like that to show off my fanboy. Hopefully the stuff from FW is a test run with more stuff to come for other armies. :good:


I'd buy one of those aquila pendants, that used to be sold by Black Library.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Are you making any distinction between the company, the staff, and the "universe", so to speak?

Because to my mind, I can't stand the staff in most stores - gone are times when it was people just having a laugh and talking crap enthusiatically with you. Now it's all targeted selling, they get a shitstorm from their manager if they don't have a "goal" when talking to you to try to sell you something, and so on. I don't need your condescension, thanks, and I'm certain you don't need to tell me just how AWESOME this latest model/army/unit is because I can actually form my own opinion based on the information I can see.

So staff, bleugh.

The company, are successful, and make prettier (mostly) models every single year. So long as the kits get better while continuing to be freely convertable and modular, they have my full support. Rules could use work, but what the hell.

The universe has gained, held, and continues to fuel my imagination for over 15 years. That speaks for itself. It's fantastic, it has great potential, and I just wish the BL authors had more real talent than just Abnett. The codices and rulebooks (going back to 2nd Ed) have incredible artwork, fluff, and flavour. There's something about it that just makes me keep reading, keeps me interested, and just works for me on some level.

So yes, I'll show some love to GW, because although I think the 90s were the glory days in terms of spending time in their bricks and mortar stores, my childhood and present day life are fuller thanks to the product they market, and I appreciate that.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Sethis said:


> I just wish the BL authors had more real talent than just Abnett.












Say what?

Apart from that, agree with you in most all respects.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't know who that is - I don't really pay attention to Authors beyond reading the spine of the book.

All I know is that 95% of all WFB fiction I've read is terrible, and the Ravenor/Eisenhorn series is the hands down best GW has ever produced. The HH shining lights are (in no order) Legion, Fulgrim, Horus Rising, Prospero Burns and maybe one or two others I can't remember.

Almost all the rest of BL I've read has been watery shit that I wish I hadn't wasted the time on, frankly.

Of course the entire thing is completely subjective etc etc so your opinion will of course vary from mine.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Aaron Dembski-Bowden, wrote the Night Lords Trilogy and The First Heretic, Aurelian, Betrayer and Helsreach. Nothing that's *quite* as good as Gaunt's Ghosts or Eisenhorn (haven't yet read Ravenor), but damn good nonetheless.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

I've been resisting pitching in but I can't help it...
I appreciate what gw is trying to do, people want more material so they give us it
However I feel this is detrimental overall, it means shit gets no play testing, thwy think of an idea and write it down, don't even think that another unit does the same job for twice or half the price, making that unit either useless or a no brainer.
6th has had the most glaring issues I've seen (flyers, any spam lists etc) and these haven't even been addressed, instead they've thought of the shortest way to fix it and dumped in an FAQ, it's stupid. It's still the best and most in depth rule system I've seen, not that I've put a lot of feelers out lol
But I got the sense from BFG that gw is past it's glory days...
The models are perfect... Some look a bit gimmicky to me, but the quality is great and although a few quid off couldn't hurt, I stop complaining when everybody starts wondering how I got hold of the Viagra again 
The staff I don't really know, it bothers me how I have to buy everything personally, becuase EVERYTIME my mum steps foot in they literally wouldn't let her buy 1 death company+ 1 assault marine box set, they kept going on about the battle force...
I think they could support new gamers abit better... Not giving them a starter game that's rigged to hell and back, then shoving them in the deep end because they don't want to shell out >£100 on toys so can't play a thing...
Maybe have a noobs box for each army? Each having black reach quality models that are dirt cheap... Let's noobs in...
Other all I'm pleased with it... After all thwy get my money and I keep coming back for more 
I ridiculed the new guard, or the *ultra posh voice* Astra militorum! but I can't keep my grubby mitts off of that Valkyrie I always wanted  which totally won't end up as a full blow Elysian army >.> <.< >.>

Thwy have their faults, like any company, GWs are comparatively mild, they just have the bitchy fan base...
I mean hey... At least they pay tax and support the economy *cough*starbucks*cough*


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

kiro the avenger! said:


> I've been resisting pitching in but I can't help it...
> I appreciate what gw is trying to do, people want more material so they give us it
> However I feel this is detrimental overall, it means shit gets no play testing, thwy think of an idea and write it down, don't even think that another unit does the same job for twice or half the price, making that unit either useless or a no brainer.
> 6th has had the most glaring issues I've seen (flyers, any spam lists etc) and these haven't even been addressed, instead they've thought of the shortest way to fix it and dumped in an FAQ, it's stupid. It's still the best and most in depth rule system I've seen, not that I've put a lot of feelers out lol
> ...



:goodpost:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Dont believe what is said about starbucks tax situation, they like many other companies only pay what is required of them, if loopholes and clever legal accounting is wrong then everyone who has used an accountant in the last hundred years is also in the wrong, HMRC will have taken a nice huge chunk of VAT from Starbucks revenue since they arrived on these shores, they will also have collected income taxes and national insurance from its staff etc , corporation tax which is the tax they pay out of whats left in the pot after costs are deducted from revenue bears no relation to what starbucks did saleswise, its perfectly possible to sell billions and still make a loss, if your business makes a loss or a small profit your corporate tax bill will be negligible or non existant, many companies would prefer to plough the profits they may make into staff bonuses or equipment or investment in the company rather than hand it over to the tax man because the country has been mismanaged and we had to bail out our own banks and sell off assets like royal mail at a grossly low price.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

*high five* G Dub


----------

